# PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?



## Denno (26. Juli 2012)

*PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Hallo, 

Seitdem ich meine neue Grafikkarte (EVGA GTX 560 ti) in meinem PC ( Acer Aspire, älteres Modell, find ich im Internet nicht mehr,nur das Bild: http://www.digitimes.com/NewsShow/20081124PR201_files/1_r.jpg ) hab ,stürzt er hin und wieder mal ab. Im normalen Betrieb wenn ich mal viele Programme (keine Spiele) offen hab und es grad ein starker lagg kommt bekomm ich ein BlueScreen.

Sowas ungefähr, ob es jetzt genau das gleiche ist weiß ich nicht genau :  http://hackspc.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/blue-screen-of-death.jpg

Dann gibts noch die Abstürze in Spielen. Wenn ich Just Cause 2 oder Crysis 2 länger spiele ca. 30 Minuten bis 60 Minuten stürzt der PC ohne weiteres ab. Er ist plötzlich einfach aus ohne ein Vorzeichen oder Bluescreen.

Was noch zu erwähnen ist das es ein piep ,fiep bzw pfeif Geräusch in Leistungsstärkerkeren Spielen von sich gibt. Ich hoffe ich hab genug Infos gegeben. Das Netzeil hat auch ca. 450 Watt von einer NO NAME Marke bzw. keine aus China. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Steht da irgendwas auf dem NT drauf wie Hersteller und Leistungsdaten? Was ist in dem Rechner alles verbaut und wie Alt ist das Schätchen?


----------



## Denno (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Moment ,ich mache am besten ein Foto da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*



Denno schrieb:


> Er ist plötzlich einfach aus ohne ein Vorzeichen oder Bluescreen.
> 
> Das Netzeil hat auch ca. 450 Watt von einer NO NAME Marke


 
Auch wenn man andere Ursachen nicht ausschließen kann aber denken wir mal nach:

PC läuft problemlos.
Neue Karte eingebaut die viel mehr Strom braucht + NoName-Netzteil.
PC stürtzt ohne Vorwarnung ab und geht aus.

Das klingt doch ganz stark nach Überlastung des Netzteils mit folgender Notabschaltung, oder? 

Das Ding ist, dass wenn es denn ein 450W NT ist diese Leistung für ne 560Ti + "normalen" PC locker ausreicht... dummerweise sind NoName NTs nicht immer in der Lage, diese Leistung auch zu liefern, vor allem nicht über längere Zeiträume (du schreibst ja auch, dass es 30-60 Minuten dauert bis er ausgeht).




Denno schrieb:


> Moment ,ich mache am besten ein Foto da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne


 Solln wir vorher raten? Ich sag "LC-POWER" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

MSTech könnte es auch gut sein


----------



## Denno (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Foto kommt hoffentlich gleich  Akku grad lehr. Marke kann ich aber schonma sagen: Liteon


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

LiteOn? Haben die Netzteile gebaut? 
Ich dachte das wär ne Laufwerksfirma


----------



## Denno (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Da ists 
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=b10501-1343304523.jpg auf 25% zoomen dann sieht mans


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> LiteOn? Haben die Netzteile gebaut?
> Ich dachte das wär ne Laufwerksfirma



Gibt es in der Tat, überwiegend für Notebooks aber auch für den PC ( hoffe das der Link geht )


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Das sieht nach einem Aldi Rechner aus.
Das Netzteil müsste von FSP sein. Aber das Bild ist zu klein. Mach das mal in einer größeren Auflösung.


----------



## Denno (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sieht nach einem Aldi Rechner aus.


Entschuldigung aber der PC ist auch schon etwas älter ja ?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Würde mir ein Neues Netzteil kaufen.
Welches Budget hättest du für ein Neues Netzteil.


----------



## Denno (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Würde mir ein Neues Netzteil kaufen.
> Welches Budget hättest du für ein Neues Netzteil.



so 60€


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*



Denno schrieb:


> Entschuldigung aber der PC ist auch schon etwas älter ja ?


 
Lite On ist so einer Art Hausmarke bei Aldi daher tippe ich dass du einen Aldi Rechner hast.


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Das Netzteil liefert laut Angaben maximal 32A auf der 12V Schiene, was 384W wären. Was hast du denn für Hardware, dann kann mal  grob überschlagen ob das NT reicht, sofern die Angaben stimmen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Das issn China-Netzteil (steht ja unten drauf) von LiteOn gerelabled wie ich das sehe... man kann nicht genau die combined Power für die 12V Schienen erkennen, ich tippe da auf 30 oder 32A, was ziemlich knapp für ne 560Ti+System ist (und für ein 400W NT spricht). Dann nochn BilligNT kann an sich auch nicht wirklich funktionieren.
Das Ding ist wenn mans böse ausdrück Schrott - und höchstwahrscheinlich der Grund für deine Abstürze.

Lass mich raten - es war ein Komplettsystem von Aldi, MediaMarkt und Konsorten... da spart man nämlich genau an diesen Teilen. Und jetzt kennst du auch den Grund warum man solche Systeme nie empfohlen bekommt bei den Nerds ausm Forum.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Vielleicht dieses BeQuiet Pure Power CM 530W. Um genaueres zu sagen müßte man den restlichen Inhalt kennen


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Wenn es ein Aldi Rechner ist, ist in der Regel ein gute Netzteil verbaut was passend zur Hardware ist.
Volumenhersteller wie Medion können es sich nicht leisten Schrott Netzteile zu verbauen.
Daher tippe ich dass das Lite On Netzteil von FSP hergestellt wird. Und natürlich kommt es aus China. Woher sollen Netzteile denn sonst kommen? Aus Wanne Eickel?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Klar sind die Netzteile passend zur Hardware bei den großen Läden - dann darf man aber auch keine Hardware einbauen die prinzipiell schnell ist (überspitzt gesagt natürlich).


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Klar sind die Netzteile passend zur Hardware bei den großen Läden - dann darf man aber auch keine Hardware einbauen die prinzipiell schnell ist (überspitzt gesagt natürlich).


 
Das stimmt natürlich. Die Komponenten im Rechner sind für das ausgelegt was verbaut ist. Das gilt auch für das Netzteil.
Aber trotzdem verbauen die keine Schrott Netzteile ala MS Tech. Denn das könnte sich Medion nicht leisten.
Stell dir mal vor die müssten 100.000 Rechner umtauschen weil das Netzteil ein Schrott Teil ist. Die Blamage und die Kosten wären größer als die Einsparung bei der Herstellung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aus Wanne Eickel?



Falsch, es ist Schlicktown ( Wilhelmshaven ). Vor den Toren der Stadt gibt es Massen an Watt


----------



## FlasherBasher (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Würde aber trotzdem vermuten das es das Netzteil ist. Hatte auch mal ein schwaches drin. Da ging der Rechner auch immer beim zocken aus. Das fiepen der Spulen hatte ich auch. Das ist normal bei hoher last.


----------



## Denno (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*



ich111 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil liefert laut Angaben maximal 32A auf der 12V Schiene, was 384W wären. Was hast du denn für Hardware, dann kann mal  grob überschlagen ob das NT reicht, sofern die Angaben stimmen.


 
Intel(r) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67 GHz 
EVGA GTX 560 ti
4GB Ram von Corsair

Sonst noch was ? Ich wüsste nicht was noch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Das wären dann ca 360W im Worst Case, und wenn man die Alterung und den damit verbundenen Leistungsverlust des Stromspenders berücksichtigt kann es deutlich kneifen


----------



## Denno (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

be quiet! Pure Power Netzteil 530W: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

Würde das dann reichen ?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Das ist veraltet.

Versuch das Lite on erst mal. Das Netzteil wird von Delta Electronics hergestellt. Ein sehr guter Hersteller.
Du bekommst also das was auch auf dem Label steht. Wenn das Netzteil entsprechende PCIe Stromstekcer hat würde ich das erst mal ausprobieren bevor du ein neues kaufst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das wären dann ca 360W im Worst Case, und wenn man die Alterung und den damit verbundenen Leistungsverlust des Stromspenders berücksichtigt kann es deutlich kneifen



Ich hatte da doch das aktuelle empfehlenswerte Modell genannt. Das L7 lass da wo es ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*



Denno schrieb:


> Intel(r) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67 GHz
> EVGA GTX 560 ti
> 4GB Ram von Corsair
> 
> Sonst noch was ? Ich wüsste nicht was noch


 
Das reicht schon um dein Netzteil ans Limit zu bringen... der 920 hat 130W, die 560Ti 170W. Da biste im schlimmsten Falle schon bei 300W ohne dass das Mainboard, die Laufwerke, der RAM und was sonst noch so an Krempel da ist was abbekommen hat. 

Ein neues gutes Netzteil wäre also auf jeden Fall epfehlenswert, Vorschläge gabs ja schon (was da in deinem Preisbereich genau besonders gut ist weiß ich auch nicht auswendig aber da haben wir ja Cracks rumlaufen hier...).


----------



## ich111 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Es könnten auch 30A Combined sein, lies einfach selbst mal was bei Combined 12V steht.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Eventüll dieses 530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W - Hardware, Notebooks

Edith : Sorry, hat der Doc schon gepostet


----------



## Denno (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Ok danke Leute


----------



## Dexter74 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

geiler Thread, im Startpost steht Acer und es ist ein LiteOn Nt und man hört ständig Aldi.  Verkauft Aldi nicht Medion only die i.d.R. FSP verbauen?.

das Nt hat übrigens max. 32A bei +12V


----------



## Threshold (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Medion hat in der Regel FSP Netzteil aber es können auch andere sein. Je nach Verfügbarkeit halt.


----------



## DrDave (1. August 2012)

*AW: PC stürzt einfach ab - Netzteil zu schwach ?*

Ich wärm das Threadlein mal auf, da ich ähnlich Probleme habe und es so gleich gesammelt für die Nachwelt ersichtlich ist
Also ich habe ein Antec Truepower mit 480W(2 x 12V Leitungen mit je 18A), ist schon ein paar Jährchen alt.
Jedenfalls sobald ich die Grafikkarte (HD 7950) auf 1,2V overvolte, dann startet sich der PC bei Belastung einfach neu(unabhängig von der Powertuneeinstellung).
Das System ist aber selbst bei 1,1V auf der Graka bei Crysis 2 Bench neugestartet

Ist wirklich das Netzteil der Übertäter oder ist was anderes faul?


----------

